# Alle Lurche sind schon da



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2005)

Hallo,

mittlerweile sind fast alle amphibien die bei mir laichen im Teich angekommen. Grasfrösche sind seit Anfang der Woche am rumpoppen, gestern Abend meldete sich der erste Kröterich, heute habe ich ein Teichfroschpaar und einige __ Molche bei der Reinigung meines großen Bachlaufteiches gefunden. Drei Triturus vulgaris (Teichmolche) und 2 Triturus alpestris (Bergmolchmännchen). Somit fehlen nur noch __ Fadenmolch und __ Knoblauchkröte im Teich.


----------



## karsten. (24. März 2005)

*MEIN Frosch*

Hallo
heute morgen







gut dass die Fastenzeit vorbei ist , sonst wär ja DER(DIE?)
vom Fleisch gefallen   8)


----------



## Caitlin (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

mein Teich ist ja noch sehr jung und erlebt gerade seinen ersten Frühling, umso erstaunter bin ich, dass mindestens zwei __ Molche ihn für sich entdeckt haben. Über Molche weiss ich aber noch nicht sehr viel, laichen die genauso ab wie __ Frösche, bzw. wie sieht Molchlaich aus? 

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2005)

Hey Frank,

auch wenn ich bisher alles bei mir "beheimaten" konnte ... Lurche oder __ Molche,warum auch immer, hatten bisher bei mir keine Chance ..... :cry:  schöne Pics


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2005)

Hi Gabi,

Molchweibchen legen ihre Eier einzeln an den Unterwasserpflanzen ab und falten zur Tarnung mit den Hinterbeinen die Pflanzenblätter darum. Den Laich zu entdecken ist daher im Teich kaum möglich.
@Thomas. __ Molche meiden Gewässer in denen sich große Fische tummeln. Welcher Molch will schon in einem Stör oder Koi enden. Bei mir haben sie den großen Teich auch gemieden wo noch die Goldfische drin waren. Jetzt sind die Goldfische weg (nur noch Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen sind drin) und die Molche sind gleich darüber hergefallen (die anderen Teichchen im Bachlauf werden mittlerweile geleert, wegen Umbau.

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alle Lurche sind schon da*

Hallo Frank,

dein Beitrag in diesem Thread ist zwar schon uralt, bin aber jetzt trotzdem drüber gestolpert, weil ich immer glaubte, Fische und __ Molche in einem Teich, das geht für Molche nicht gut aus. Jetzt hat aber jemand Bilder von einem Teich eingestellt, wo Goldis und Molche gemeinsam hausen. Und hier lese ich jetzt, dass du __ Moderlieschen und Molche hast. Geht das immer noch gut??? Ich will nämlich unbedingt mal Molche in meinem zukünftigen Teich haben, der hoffentlich noch heuer entstehen wird, die haben bei mir oberste Priorität. Wenn Moderlieschen meine Molche in Ruhe lassen (bzw. deren Laich oder Larven nicht fressen), dann würd ich ihnen auch Einzug gewähren, sehen ja auch nett aus, die kleinen unscheinbaren Fischlein.
Ich hoffe, du bist noch in dem Forum, oder bekommst ein Mail über meine Antwort.
LG
Dany


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alle Lurche sind schon da*

Hi Dany,

__ Moderlieschen sind die einzigsten Fische im Teich die so gut wie keine Amphibienlarven fressen (die werden selbst ja kaum größer als ein Molch, habe aber nur ein kleines Maul). Da es diese Fische an die Oberfläche zieht fressen sie hauptsächlich Anflug (Insekten). Habe zwar im Moment keinem Teich bzw. Moderlieschen mehr, doch die __ Molche die sich im Not-Laichteich tummeln sind/waren darin in Massen vertreten (werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr) 

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alle Lurche sind schon da*

Danke, Frank!

Ich hoffe sehr, dass du recht hast - so gut wie keine klingt allerdings nicht sehr sicher ;-) ... ich meine, unser Teich ist ja noch nicht mal halbfertig, geschweigedenn, dass schon __ Molche da wären *lach*, aber das mit den __ Moderlieschen wäre dann doch auch nett. Aber, wenn sie keine Molche fressen, weil sie zu klein sind, lassen sie den Laich der Molche denn auch in Ruhe? Die meisten Leute in diversene Foren raten komplett ab von jedwegen Fischlein, wenns den Molchen gut gehen soll. Vielleicht sollt ich ja auch erst Moderlieschen rein tun, wenn erst mal so an die 20 Molche da sind, damit sie nicht aussterben *g*
Du schreibst auch, dass sie eher die Mücken von der Oberfläche fressen. Woanders hab ich gelesen, dass man die Moderlieschen kaum im Teich sieht, weil sie sich eher etwas weiter unten aufhalten und gut verstecken.
Ach, ich freu mich auch schon auf den Tag, wo ich schreiben kann, dass meine Molche immer mehr werden *träum*
LG
Dany


----------

